# New Holland clutch disengages when PTO engaged



## alyssab (Dec 4, 2015)

HI-

I have a New Holland Model TD80D with only 637 hours
When the PTO clutch is engaged, the engine/transmission clutch disengages or the tractor stops. Without the clutch engaged, the engine/transmission clutch does not appear to slip. Both the PTO and engine transmission clutch free-play have been adjusted to book specifications. I have also checked the hydraulic fluids for proper levels.

Thanks is advance for any help or suggestions!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

First of all, hydraulic fluid(condition, level, or otherwise) will have no bearing what so ever on the clutch performance with a TD80. 
Let me get this straight -- with the PTO clutch lever down(engaged position) the tractor will not move. With lever up(disengaged) the tractor will move. Is this the case?
When the tractor does move, how far up does the clutch pedal travel before the tractor begins to move? While operating the tractor and you start to push the pedal down, how far down does it travel before the tractor stops driving?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy alyssab,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Dumb question......Can you adjust the drive clutch with the PTO clutch engaged?


----------



## alyssab (Dec 4, 2015)

Last night I also tried adjusting both the PTO and transmission clutches- adjusting the PTO clutch made no difference, but when I took the free-play out of the transmission clutch it made a difference- the transmission clutch was engaging with the PTO in gear- something still doesn't seem completely right though- it's still slipping

Fedup:
Yes- with the PTO clutch lever down(engaged position) the tractor will not move. With lever up(disengaged) the tractor will move.
Even the slightest push on the clutch petal- the tractor stops

Sixbales:
If I am understanding you correctly- I would need multiple people working on the tractor to do this, so I have not yet tried this. Is there a reason you suggest doing this?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

alyssab

I am not familiar with your clutch system, so I'm not qualified to offer advice. Fedup is a heavily experienced tractor mechanic, so pay attention to his comments. 

But I've always got my 2 cents worth to offer FWIW. From your post, I gather that you know the following:
1). The PTO clutch interacts with the drive clutch in some manner......maybe it's a only a dynamic interaction??
2) When the PTO clutch is engaged, the drive clutch goes out of adjustment?? Correct??

So, my question is: Can you put the PTO clutch lever in the down position and adjust the drive clutch to compensate for the interaction??


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

From what you're describing, your clutch is well beyond adjustment. This is a typical two stage unit, controlled by two separate release bearing/fork assemblies. Since the problem seems to be with the transmission portion, we will concentrate on that first. IF you have the pedal adjusted to provide proper freeplay(meaning you can now depress the pedal with two fingertips and see an inch or two of travel before the resistance cannot be overcome) then that's all that can be done from the outside. If you can effectively stop tractor movement by depressing the pedal just a fraction of an inch beyond that, it indicates there is very little compression on the clutch disc. Another quick test -- put the tractor in a higher gear, hold the brakes as hard as you can, then try to move the tractor. If the clutch has any life left, it will kill the engine. If the engine just lugs down a bit and the tractor remains motionless, you have no clutch left. Your next decision is who/how/when/where to split the tractor for clutch repair. 
I hope your tractor is open station and not a cab tractor. For what it's worth, I replaced the clutch in a TD75 cab tractor a few weeks back. No fun! Options for the replacement parts are limited. I went with a New Holland reman unit, for around $800 as I recall, since new was not available. It will be a Valeo clutch, and I suggest you not order anything until you see the clutch and check the I.D. tag on the pressure plate for the part number. I didn't, going on model number alone, and had to order a second one. Based on part number, I got the right clutch.


----------



## alyssab (Dec 4, 2015)

That's along the lines of what I was thinking
I appreciate the help!


----------

